# Help! Furnace Transformer---- ASAP



## muss (Jan 20, 2012)

About how much would it cost me to have the transformer on my oil furnaced replaced ? Labor & Transformer ---- Just an approximate would be great


----------



## ewdudley (Jan 21, 2012)

muss said:
			
		

> About how much would it cost me to have the transformer on my oil furnaced replaced ? Labor & Transformer ---- Just an approximate would be great



Transformer $70 - $110 
Service call $75 ??
Labor < 1 hour $75 ??


For next time maybe find out what the part is and keep an eye on ebay for a spare.  You may only need one every 10-15 years, but it's pretty cheap insurance and is easy to replace yourself.  Have a friend walk you through it next spring for practice.


----------



## nate379 (Jan 21, 2012)

Transformer $30-60 (all depending on what model you need of course)

30 mins labor - 1 hr if he's slow..

Looking at probably ~$150.

It's a fairly easy DIY deal though, provided you have an understanding on how to do basic wiring and know how to shut the power off to your unit.


----------



## goosegunner (Jan 21, 2012)

HVAC guys are charging $120+ an hour here....

Gg


----------



## peakbagger (Jan 21, 2012)

Home Depot stocks at least one style of them


----------



## exoilburner (Jan 24, 2012)

Got the exact brand and part number transformer for my furnace for around $35.  The HVAC repairman was charging over $100 for it and that did not include the repair hours charge.  I think that is way to much mark-up for the part, but how would the average person know the difference.  I ordered the part from a supplier on the Internet and put it in myself.  Or you could order the part and have them put it in.

Google the part number and manufacturer.


----------



## muss (Jan 25, 2012)

My furnace's transformer cost $30 on Amazon . He wrote $79.95 on the box while he was in my cellar . He also said i needed a new nozzle which he said was for a mobile home, when i told him his partner said the same thing when he was here back in April, he didn't know what to say. I even had gotten charged for it. So i says, "How much is the bill ? "  he said he had to go figure it out back at his office. I'm getting tired of getting f@#$%d over.  I got it from the chimney guy, the fella who cut one of my big trees down . This furnace guy, according to my neighbor, got fined a few weeks back but couldn't remember for what . Still haven't gotten a bill from him & its been over 3 weeks . Thanks to you fellas who responded . Appreciate it.


----------

